# How to build a secret compartment



## DangerMouse

*step 1*

I wanted a neat little place to hide things, so I did this.
First, find a nice place to put it. (try to ignore crazy dog that wants to stick nose in everything you do.)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

*all done!!*

first pic, the frame.
2nd pic, the hdd magnet from an old dead hard drive
3rd pic next, build the box. i ripped 2x4 to get the material, shaving down the edges to make it straight, and make room for the 1/4' plywood back. i also used nuts and bolts to hold it, 2" screws and glue to assemble. glued and screwnailed the back to it. added scrap walnut ledge and old drawer handle. top steel piece is old window lock i flattened and broke a piece off of.
any scrap steel will do.
4th pic same thing, different view. note 'stop blocks' in frame
5th pic 3 small coffee jars full of nails suspended. if you want to hold more weight, i suggest 2 hdd magnets, one on each end. 
the last two in just a second or two. too many pics to upload at one time.
brb

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

*last two pics*

1st pic drywall back up, nosy dog.
2nd pic grate on and trim laid for effect. (be sure to leave room for baseboard, I almost forgot!)

.....all in all a 4 hour job. and fun besides!

DM


----------



## Jilligoat

*Awesome!!*

DM,
BRILLIANT!! I'm so excited to have found your post! It's just super cool! :thumbup: I'm going to do that and so much more!  (If I can figure out how to do the others, like fake backboard to the stairs and have them become little hideaways!)
Thanks!
Jilligoat


----------



## titanoman

It's not a secret anymore.


----------



## federer

Cool stuff


----------



## bobinphx

there is a really great book on the subject entitled 

"how to hide almost anything" by David Krotz. Available on amazon or any good public library. Interesting history about David and very imaginative.


----------



## DennyF

Very nice.....awesome idea!


----------



## silver_flash

nice. I was thinking you might have been crazy when I started reading. but that is awesome.


----------



## silver_flash

so you stick that box to the top with magnets so if I pull off the vent it looks empty?


----------



## DangerMouse

silver_flash said:


> I was thinking you might have been crazy when I started reading.


And now that's changed? I AM crazy! You have to be to work here!!!

I have since added magnets to the vent so it comes off easier, and yes, if someone pulls it off, it still looks like an empty cold air return. You need to reach up inside and pull the handle down to get the shelf/box to drop.

DM


----------



## silver_flash

now I wish I had a wall that wasn't already sheet rocked.


----------



## DangerMouse

Just take off a large section, (4x8?) make the thing and then put the sheet back/patch/paint and yer good to go!

DM


----------



## notmrjohn

Oh, sure, magnets are great, til the international gang of grill thieves break in. At least put fake non-removable screw heads on it. That'll fool um.


----------



## ImNotHandy83

Ha, this is awesome! I need to figure out a place to install one of these...


----------



## nelson castro

It's so cool. :thumbup: I never thought of that idea. Thanks for sharing it. But sad to say that it is not secret anymore. LOL


----------



## jvegas

That is great!!! Only comment would be to make sure to install on an interior wall so as not to draw in any cold air from exterior walls... Cheers!!


----------



## ADLaPointe

Love it!


----------



## Click Plastics

thats great haha


----------



## paulsmith544

DangerMouse said:


> 1st pic drywall back up, nosy dog.
> 2nd pic grate on and trim laid for effect. (be sure to leave room for baseboard, I almost forgot!)
> 
> .....all in all a 4 hour job. and fun besides!
> 
> DM


nice .. if you didn`t told no one could wonder that there is a compartment..:thumbsup:


----------



## paulsmith544

DangerMouse said:


> first pic, the frame.
> 2nd pic, the hdd magnet from an old dead hard drive
> 3rd pic next, build the box. i ripped 2x4 to get the material, shaving down the edges to make it straight, and make room for the 1/4' plywood back. i also used nuts and bolts to hold it, 2" screws and glue to assemble. glued and screwnailed the back to it. added scrap walnut ledge and old drawer handle. top steel piece is old window lock i flattened and broke a piece off of.
> any scrap steel will do.
> 4th pic same thing, different view. note 'stop blocks' in frame
> 5th pic 3 small coffee jars full of nails suspended. if you want to hold more weight, i suggest 2 hdd magnets, one on each end.
> the last two in just a second or two. too many pics to upload at one time.
> brb
> 
> DM




waoo dude that`s great i read the whole thing i also want to built it ..


----------



## MuskogeeZeke

Both simple and brilliant. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shumakerscott

Brilliant DM :thumbup: dorf dude...


----------



## leenamark1

Got ideas now! Thanks for providing ideas with pictures. Very useful indeed. I was looking for such things many times before.


----------



## gma2rjc

Found this on the net looking for ways to hide valuables...

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=218213

.
.
.
.


----------

